# Hello from Kentucky!



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Brittany and while I don't have any horses of my own I just recently got a job working on a horse farm and I start tomorrow, hooray! 
I've been a horse lover and enthusiast since I was little but since I live in town I've never had the chance to actually have one of my own. I've lived the -having a horse- life vicariously through my aunt and uncle and through friends of my mother the past couple years, all now unfortunately had to get rid of their horses due to money problems or getting too old to take care of them so I haven't really had any opportunities to be around horses for a good while. The lady I will be working for said that she would be more than happy to re-introduce me to everything she knows about taking care of horses and she is also going to re-teach me how to ride, yes!


I'm very excited to start being apart of the horse forum community!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Howdy, welcome to the forum. Wonderful you have the opportunity to work with someone willing to share their horse knowledge with you. Nothing better then hands on experience.


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

hi, welcome, where in ky are you if you don't mind. I live in marion, ky


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

tiffanyp1980 said:


> hi, welcome, where in ky are you if you don't mind. I live in marion, ky


Hey there, I live in Falmouth. Its a small town in the northern part of of Kentucky. I've never heard of Marion where about is that?


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

I am in western, ky about 45 minutes from Paducha (never could spell it, lol)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Brittany! Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!!


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody!

I'm already enjoying reading and browsing the site.
I've spent way too many hours on here today already haha.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY THERE!! welcome and have fun posting  Congrats on the new job!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome to the forum


----------

